# metamucil and weight gain



## teach (Oct 20, 2001)

Hi:I have tried to use metamucil over the past few months to help things move along. It has helped however, I feel like i am bloated ALL the time. My clothes are tight around my middle yet have NOT gained weight! Could fiber supplements do this. I was thinking of switching to a stool softener liek colace but was afraid it was addicting or would cause the same thing.


----------



## Rosanna Thomas (Oct 13, 2004)

Try Citrucel or Fibercon instead. Metamucil may be too strong for you, and the other 2 options could do the same thing without the bloating. Also, I would suggest that you eat green salads and fruit at the end of a meal. Try to start off with potatoes, rice, pasta or oats as the first thing you eat out of your meal. These foods have soluable fiber and can give your intestines a gel type coating allowing other foods you eat in that meal transit through your system easier. Hope this helps.


----------



## Italianpet (Oct 19, 2004)

I've had the same problem with the metamucil. That is why I stop taking it. I thought I was going to bust out of my pants when I was taking the Metamucil. You would not beleive this. I started eating everyday ( and mean everyday) for breakfast, Frosted Shredded Wheats with skim milk and I have no more problems going to the bathroom. It's something to do with the shredded wheats and of course the fiber. You have to see what works for you.


----------

